
Oracle Shows 1060 Raspberry Pi Supercomputer at OOW - pritambarhate
https://www.servethehome.com/oracle-shows-1060-raspberry-pi-supercomputer-at-oow/
======
bigmit37
That’s pretty cool. I only glanced through the article but i wonder it s
possible to do something like this on your own but on a smaller scale. I
really need to read up on distributed computing.

